# How do i sutd my Pug



## Marialouise247 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have a 7 month old Pug and want to stud him, however i'm really unsure how to go about it. Does anyone already do this? What happens? 

Please help!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well first you will need to get all his health tests done and the results will have to be clear.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He will need all health tests, be a good example and at least 18 months old ... I believe champdogs is a site people advertise studs on.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Apart from doing any relevant health tests you need to have a dog from lines that someone else would find desirable - just cos you think he's the bees knees doesnt mean he would add something to someone elses lines In general it is a good idea to show your dog so that you get an idea if he is close enough to breed standard to offer something positive to someones breeding programme.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

please dont. it might seem like a good way to make money, but imo pugs arent healthy and have been bred to the point breathing is difficult.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry it's not the answer you will want to hear, but the answer has to be a resounding DON'T. Pugs are notoriously difficult to breed (problems with mating, whelping and as a stud owner you need to know more than the bitches owner) and they have a lot of health problems. The fact that you have to ask on a forum immediately tells me that you don't have the knowledge.

There was a member who bred from her pet pug on this forum. She thought she had done it properly, had the bitch health tested, went on her vets advice and had a litter before spaying her. Unfortunately, it was discovered after she had the pups that she had a crippling genetic disorder and is likely to have passed this on to the puppies. Not only is she going through the heartache of dealing with this with her bitch, but she has to live with the responsibility that she will have inflicted this on her puppy owners. This was not a whim mating, the breeder genuinely thought she was doing the right thing, but there is a lot more to breeding (and stud work) than meets the eye if you are to do it responsibly.

Just enjoy him as a pet.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

For one thing he is too young, he is also too young for all the health test required for the breed, any ethical breeder will not allow you to use your dog on their bitch until all of the above have been done. If your dog is a good example of the breed and proven to be so(too young yet to know this) people will approach YOU asking to use him. IMO you have a lot to learn about your breed, breeding, health tests, and responsibility of owning a stud, before you embark on using him.

Mo


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can prove that he is worthy to pass along his genetic material, then great! First, you really should be showing him, getting other (knowledgable) people's opinions on his conformation and structure. I personally would not breed a dog that is not doing well in the show ring (or work venue if you own a working, pastoral, gundog, or utility dog). Next you'll need to do health testing. OFA for hip dysplasia cannot be done until 18-24 months of age, as the growth plates need to close before an accurate reading can be done. Also, you should never breed a dog under 2 years of age anyways, as they need to mature mentally as well as physically.

For a pug, I think minimum health testing should include:

Hip Dysplasia
Patellar Luxation
PRA (eyes)
Heart Disease (echo/holter)

You should never breed a dog with the common pug problems such as Dry Eye, Entropion, Elongated Soft Palate, Stenotic Nares, or Tracheal Collapse.

I think you need to do lots more research on the breed and the health problems that come along with it.

Pugs are very difficult to breed and generally the Stud owner should be more knowledgable than the owner of the bitch.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

7 months 

Think about it in a year after doing reseach


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

casandra said:


> If you can prove that he is worthy to pass along his genetic material, then great! First, you really should be showing him, getting other (knowledgable) people's opinions on his conformation and structure. I personally would not breed a dog that is not doing well in the show ring (or work venue if you own a working, pastoral, gundog, or utility dog). Next you'll need to do health testing. OFA for hip dysplasia cannot be done until 18-24 months of age, as the growth plates need to close before an accurate reading can be done. Also, you should never breed a dog under 2 years of age anyways, as they need to mature mentally as well as physically.
> 
> For a pug, I think minimum health testing should include:
> 
> ...


Pugs dont get tested for PRA or heart problems over here, i believe that it something they do in america but is not a problem in our british lines. Hips and patellas is a good idea though, and x raying for hemivertebra by a spinal specialist is a must as this is a problem in the breed.

But no, dont offer him at stud. For me to use a stud dog he would have to be proven in the ring (so about 18 months old anyway) and of very good lines. A stud owner needs to be able to give help and advice to the bitch owner so it is not a good idea for someone to just jump into it. Just enjoy him as a pampered pet


----------

